# new ride....



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

brown car is gone 
just finished up a couple weeks ago going to cut holes in my strut towers to go lower in front this weekend
got masontech on it
i like it


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: new ride.... (DubbinT)*

Holy ****, thats FIYAAAAA


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: new ride.... (Still Fantana)*


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

this thing needs a proper shoot tyler.


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i like this car... and i enjoyed the mk3 while it lasted.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (xZANEx)*

woowww that looks good


----------



## PASSAT888 (Jan 28, 2010)

sick,,,,more pics


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: new ride.... (DubbinT)*

Holy f**k!


----------



## STOOF G37 (Nov 26, 2009)

thats so sick.
nothing hotter than a bagged vert IMO


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (STOOF G37)*

f u c king sick


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

needs a proper shoot... madness again sir


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

you need the dope 3 piece 20's i have in my bedroom


















_Modified by rabriolet at 9:10 PM 4-12-2010_


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Sweet ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
^^I'll take those wheels







But 20s...DAMN


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

fuuuuuu


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Looks insane!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

damn T, **** looks legit!!


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: new ride.... (DubbinT)*

Dam!


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Killer. Can't wait to see some good pictures of it!


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_Sweet ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
^^I'll take those wheels







But 20s...DAMN
















only an inch bigger than whats on it now


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

soo ill. ive been waiting for someone to do a cab in the states!!!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Nice work Tyler


----------



## jettaway2 (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

dope show


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (jettaway2)*

Good stuff Tyler! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (hedmisten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hedmisten* »_Killer. Can't wait to see some good pictures of it!

x2!


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: new ride.... (DubbinT)*

wow looks great!! need more pics though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

shots of what you cut in the front?


----------



## PASSAT888 (Jan 28, 2010)

MORE PICS PLEASE


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*















I cant believe i just read that, car looks good man besta luck to you homie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Teebo,yo at 5:52 PM 4-28-2010_


----------



## slabtoil (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Teebo,yo)*

sweet reverse rake


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (slabtoil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slabtoil* »_sweet reverse rake

Read what he wrote


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

would look awesome if the wheels werent colormatched, but thats just me. looking forward to better pcitures.


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (slabtoil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slabtoil* »_sweet reverse rake

my friends are so good to me
thx i took some pics yesterday and im not going to cut holes in the strut towers just yet i ripped a cv boot with the height it is now and i drive it everyday so we will see what happens ill be at so wo and datb for sure see yall there


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_would look awesome if the wheels werent colormatched, but thats just me. looking forward to better pcitures.

i would like to get the centers brushed like the window posts and the belt moldings if you know where i can get that done lmk


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Tyler hit me up at sowo and we will shoot it


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Tyler hit me up at sowo and we will shoot it









ooh can i get in on this? make it a bagged b6 shoot? haha


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

did you get your new fronts yet?


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Tyler hit me up at sowo and we will shoot it









i have some guns if you need them








car is sick dude. LOVIN it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*

Need better pics!


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_did you get your new fronts yet? 


should be this coming week.


----------



## sdobbins (Apr 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_this thing needs a proper shoot tyler.



_Quote, originally posted by *hedmisten* »_Killer. Can't wait to see some good pictures of it!



_Quote, originally posted by *dmoney* »_wow looks great!! need more pics though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WoLfBuRgJeTTa (Mar 4, 2006)

Pure hottness, those are 20's right?


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (WoLfBuRgJeTTa)*

sick man!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdobbins* »_

















stahhbins swoopin


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: new ride.... (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Holy ****, thats FIYAAAAA























x2 - hot fiyah fi bun!


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: new ride.... (veeko)*

damn more pictures please


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

Hmm, cant really say i'm a fan right now. I'll peep it again at SoWo. Kudos to doing it though.


----------



## vwOnly4Me (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: new ride.... (DubbinT)*

ye ur a bitch n i hate u lol...cars awesmome mann http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

did you use to have the Brown MKIII on TH Lines or Work wheels...?


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

yes and i been slackin on the pics


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

DubbinT said:


> yes and i been slackin on the pics


 Yeah you have.... get them UP!


----------

